# Hot Dog, Chicago Style



## giggler (May 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried this at home?

My local source "Lucky Dog" closed...

I think I can all the stuff, Weiner, tomato, pickle, do'nt know bout that electric green relish, and some sort of Sport Peppers, 

But I think the large, Steamed Buns might be difficult at home.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2016)

Never tried it.  I tend to have hot dogs two ways, mustard and relish or mustard and sauerkraut.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2016)

Here's a recipe for the dogs and the relish. He says you can substitute pickled hot peppers for the sport peppers. 

Personally, I don't like steamed buns with a wet filling. I toast mine. 

Hope this helps. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/jeff-mauro/chicago-style-hot-dog-with-homemade-relish-recipe.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 28, 2016)

You'd be amazed what some grocery stores will do for you these days, at least around here.  Want a product they don't stock, ask and they put it on their shelves, maybe in limited amounts to see if others buy it too.  

Pacanis led a discussion a couple years running his  PPPC (football) tailgate challenge--  make  and serve a food on game day that reflected your team's opponent that week that their  city was famous for.   http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/pppc-ii-its-baaaack-86933.html

I'm sure I had the same dilemma when I made Chicago dogs that you face coming up with some ingredients for what appears to be a simple food--hot dogs.

I think I cheated and used sliced pickled jalapenos instead of sport peppers.  I was just looking now, and I see La Preferida is one brand that sells sport peppers.  Check the Mexican aisle at your grocery or a Mexican grocery store.  

Ditto on the neon green relish.  Can't remember if I actually found some or just used a regular relish.  

A local grocery sells poppy seed hot dog buns,,  so I lucked out there.   You might want to check any local bakeries too.  Google " how to steam hot dog Buns"  there are several easy ways.  I don't recommend nuking, as I think it toughens the bread as it cools.  

I understand, substituting too many ingredients is not the goal.  And it kind of undermines their authenticity.


----------

